# Garden City Pier Pompano



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Little Man 10 yr old Jack Bowmen from W. Columbia,SC caught nice
! lb 5 oz Pompano this morning, great Catch Bud

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed527.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fcc356%2Ffshnjoe%2FPompano%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s527.photobucket.com/albums/cc356/fshnjoe/Pompano/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Nice*

Very nice fish young man got there.......


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice pomp


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

great fish,


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

good catch Jack


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

great catch. I guess it means the pomps are arriving


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

i saw one caught off Apache on Tuesday


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Good one, Jack


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry Jack spelled his name wrong!!
Jack Bowen


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## iceman0800 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey Joe...Get it right...lol


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Good catch and off the pier to boot!!!!!!!! Do they usually catch there off the pier. Saw a guy last year HAVE A NICE ONE FROM THE PIER BUT SHOOK OFF 1/4 WAY UP..........
Kim


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Pier*

Kim as you say they tough to bring up on a pier unless well
hooked as they shake like mad to throw the hook out if
lip hooked......Albany New York was born and raised there....memories...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Little pup did good.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

piscesman said:


> Good catch and off the pier to boot!!!!!!!! Do they usually catch there off the pier. Saw a guy last year HAVE A NICE ONE FROM THE PIER BUT SHOOK OFF 1/4 WAY UP..........
> Kim


In the past few years when I fished MB state park pier-least fishiest pier, there will be several caught every day for a few weeks every spring and then they become really spotty.


----------

